# portland people!!!!



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 17, 2007)

so i was curious.  there's quite a few portlanders 'round martialtalk.

brainard and tellner are in the city.
wade is up in st. helens.
shesulsa is across the river in the 'couve.
i'm out in hillsboro being a suburbanite.

and we've got mr leverich in albany and fluffy in snohomish (not too far)

i'm sure there are more.

who'd be interested in converging on some hapless bar some saturday night in the not too distant future?


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 17, 2007)

Amazon and I were from PDX originally, Tigard, Tualatin, and Raleigh Hills.  Too bad we aren't around for bar hopping.


----------



## tellner (Feb 17, 2007)

That sounds like a great idea! May I suggest the Kennedy School? There are several bars there depending on mood, good food and enough space to spread out a bit. This evening is out. We're going to the coast for our anniversary.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 17, 2007)

My schedule until summer is pretty packed ... but let me know when you all are going and I'll see if I can scrape some time together.


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 21, 2007)

tellner said:


> That sounds like a great idea! May I suggest the Kennedy School?


 
Awesome idea! I'm busy all of this week and my car's getting worked on this weekend. Any Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday, or Sunday after that is good for me (can't get in the way of MA classes ).


----------



## tellner (Feb 21, 2007)

OK, then. Here's my proposal:

Kennedy School on Saturday, March 3rd at 7PM. We'll figure out who's likely to come and try to snag a table or group of tables that size in the main pub/restaurant room, outside if it's a nice evening. 

Sound good?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 21, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> so i was curious. there's quite a few portlanders 'round martialtalk.
> 
> brainard and tellner are in the city.
> wade is up in st. helens.
> ...


I'll have to take a road trip and visit you guys one of these days. I'll have to go through my posts to make sure I haven'y ticked any of you off before inviting myself ha ha.
Sean


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 21, 2007)

tellner said:


> OK, then. Here's my proposal:
> 
> Kennedy School on Saturday, March 3rd at 7PM. We'll figure out who's likely to come and try to snag a table or group of tables that size in the main pub/restaurant room, outside if it's a nice evening.
> 
> Sound good?



i'm down.  see you there.


----------



## tellner (Feb 27, 2007)

Just a reminder...

Saturday at the Kennedy school, 7PM. I've been to a couple gatherings that didn't gather because nobody recognized anyone else. PM me for my cell phone number.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 28, 2007)

just bumping the thread to remind all portland, oregon folk.  here's the plan:



tellner said:


> OK, then. Here's my proposal:
> 
> Kennedy School on Saturday, March 3rd at 7PM. We'll figure out who's likely to come and try to snag a table or group of tables that size in the main pub/restaurant room, outside if it's a nice evening.
> 
> Sound good?



and who'll be meeting us there?


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry, can't cancel my thing.  Have fun without me this time!


----------



## Amazon (Mar 1, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> Amazon and I were from PDX originally, Tigard, Tualatin, and Raleigh Hills.  Too bad we aren't around for bar hopping.



Abso-freaking-lutely.  Car Bombs for all!!


----------



## Amazon (Mar 1, 2007)

tellner said:


> OK, then. Here's my proposal:
> 
> Kennedy School on Saturday, March 3rd at 7PM. We'll figure out who's likely to come and try to snag a table or group of tables that size in the main pub/restaurant room, outside if it's a nice evening.
> 
> Sound good?



Now I'm all sad I can't go.  I hate LA - I want to move back to Ptld.

Next time Empty Hands and I are in the area we'll have to let ya'll know.


----------



## Carol (Mar 1, 2007)

Amazon said:


> Abso-freaking-lutely.  Car Bombs for all!!



Car Bombs? uhh...is that a west coast thing?


----------



## Dave Leverich (Mar 1, 2007)

Have fun all, I have a judging re-certification clinic that's sure to take up most of the day. Seems the geniuses decided to start it at 3 pm as well, go figure ;p.


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 1, 2007)

I already PMed bushidomartialarts about this but I wanted to tell the rest of you: I'm going out of town this weekend. I was really looking forward to meeting all of you and I hope I can get together with you guys some time soon.


----------



## bydand (Mar 1, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Car Bombs? uhh...is that a west coast thing?



Naw.  Same as a boilermaker, but with guinness and Jaimisons, w/ Irish Cream.

I've seen them with both liquers in the shot glass, but mostly like this method.



> carbomb is a shot of Irish whiskey, followed by one pint of Irish stout, with a shot of Irish cream - still in the shot glass - being dropped into the concoction immediately before consumption. The drink should be consumed quickly before the Irish cream curdles



Wish i lived in the Portland area!  Have fun everybody.


----------



## JBrainard (May 22, 2007)

I am wondering if we should try (again) to have gathering of the Portland area MT members.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 22, 2007)

I'm definitely down.  I'm gonna be off the grid (vacation with the family immediately followed by my black belt test) until after June 9, but any time thereafter name the saturday.


----------



## wade (May 22, 2007)

Damn, a day late and about $5 short. Here it is, 22 May and I'm just now finding out about this. Hmmm, y'all aren't just trying to avoid me are you? 

I'm in Fossil for the biker run on Memorial Day and in Fresno for the USAT qualifier the first week of June. After that fairly open till the middle of July for Nationals so let me know when and where, OK?


----------



## shesulsa (May 22, 2007)

Bring it across the river and I'll attend.


----------



## tellner (May 22, 2007)

How about June 16th? Two of you have a window then. Nobody else has said it's impossible. It's far enough away that we can plan around it.


----------



## shesulsa (May 23, 2007)

tellner said:


> How about June 16th? Two of you have a window then. Nobody else has said it's impossible. It's far enough away that we can plan around it.


I'm completely booked in June.


----------



## JBrainard (May 23, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I'm completely booked in June.


 
That being the case, the best time frame for everyone seems to be early July. The weekend of the 7th-8th would probably be best.
Questions, comments, complaints?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 23, 2007)

I'll be gone for much of that weekend, but could make Sunday evening....


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 23, 2007)

Shesulsa, would you still come if we did our drinking at Kennedy School in Portland proper?


----------



## shesulsa (May 23, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Shesulsa, would you still come if we did our drinking at Kennedy School in Portland proper?


Hmmmm ... maybe ...


----------



## tellner (May 23, 2007)

OK. Let's say the 16th at the Kennedy School. I'll volunteer to fill Shesulsa so full of their beer and brandy that she'll forget she doesn't have time


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 23, 2007)

I'm in for the 16th.


----------



## JBrainard (May 24, 2007)

tellner said:


> OK. Let's say the 16th at the Kennedy School. I'll volunteer to fill Shesulsa so full of their beer and brandy that she'll forget she doesn't have time


 
June 16th at the Kennedy School works for me. When in the day and where in the school (it's a big place, especially if you're tipsy) should we meet?


----------



## tellner (May 24, 2007)

The Sun doesn't dip over the yardarm until late this time of year, but we'll manage. I'm thinking either 4:30 to avoid the rush or 7 to avoid the later night crowd. Where? How about the Detention Bar. If there's a fair number of us, especially if we take the earlier time, we can move to the Cypress Room, the pation or the larger bar down the hall from the Cypress Room.


----------



## JBrainard (May 24, 2007)

The later in the day the better, for me at least. 7:00 PM in the Detention Bar it is! That is, if it works for everyone.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 24, 2007)

7:00.  detention bar.  16th. I'm there.


----------



## shesulsa (May 24, 2007)

MMM ... that's a little tight on my schedule, but I'll see if I can make it work.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 24, 2007)

C'mon Sheulsa.   All the cool kids are doing it.  You want to be cool, don't you?


----------



## shesulsa (May 24, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> C'mon Sheulsa.   All the cool kids are doing it.  You want to be cool, don't you?


Baby, I was BORN cool.


----------



## tellner (Jun 15, 2007)

Just a reminder for all you MTers from the Portland/Vancouver area and parts further afield...

Tomorrow (Saturday) at 7PM in the Detention Bar, Kennedy School McMennamins. All the cool kids will be there 

I will be wearing a t-shirt with a large frog or toad


----------

